# pharaoh the mutant hog



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

found this picture of my pharaoh on his wheel and thought id share it with you all


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! So cool, do you have any more pics?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i love him! :mrgreen: he looks a lot like my ELH (egyptian long eared) which makes sense since he's a cross. his expression is hilarious & adorable. so determined...i see the same thing on my ELH, Henry when he's made up his mind to do something. 

your mutant hog rocks!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
Just how big is he??? :shock: 
Snarf is full grown at 300 grams (to put it in my perspective). 
:shock:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

all my pics are on my laptop which has been sent away to be fixed. here are a few i have posted a while ago that i had saved on photobucket. we are not really sure what pharaoh is he was sold to me as an egyptian but he is totally different than any egyptian hog i have ever seen. i even had hugh warick look at him and he wasnt even sure what he was.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

he was 900g last time i weighed him!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

OH MY!!! where did you get him? He's gorgeous!! a plump hog  gawd.. my babies are so tiny compared to him.. he could probably equal all my hedgies put together ... I have 6 :lol: 

EDIT: He looks like an egyptian crossed with an algerian maybe?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

:shock: 
Wow! he's quite the hog! i love his ears!!

Ralph is so teeny, I can't imagine a hedgie that big! (that must be alotta poop.... :shock: )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
900? grams? 900?
Holy crap. :shock: 
He could eat Snarf. :shock:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i got him about 4 or 5 years ago, felt sorry for him as he had been stuck in a pet shop for 18 months. i think he is crossed with a european, that would explain his size and colouring


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

So he is half Egyptian half European hog? that's such a different combination! ...he kinda looks like a bat in some of his pictures :/


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thats the best guess of the people who have seen him and the one that makes the most sense to me, he has the agression, ears and feet of an egyptian and the size and colour of a european. the other suggestion was some sort of desert hog but he is too dark for one of those. no one has ever seen another like him. i think he is just a pharaoh hog.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you think you would ever breed him and make weird hybrid/ mutant hoglets?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

you could be right about the european cross...they are big suckers, kinda makes sense.
I have to admit i saw his first pic  and thought "wha' the heck is that?!?!??" (I never see Ralph's teeth) but the second pic cracks me up, he looks very cute.

Even more perspective...3 Snarfs or 5.25 Ralphs...(lotta poop whichever way you slice it!)


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

no hes a bit old now plus i wouldnt know what to breed him with lol


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

This picture! OMG SO INTENSE!!! I just love his little front teeth. This hedgie has a lot of personnality  And what about this little glance? Was he frightful or just in a blasé-leave-me-alone kind of mood?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm amazed. How's his personality? You mentioned aggressiveness?
He is so cool.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

he was eating a budgie egg in that pic, a friend gave me a couple and he loved them. couldnt get em again.

yeah he is VERY agressive not like the aph you cant really handle him he charges at you like a bull and bites hard but he will happily take food from your fingers. he does have quite a sweet side to him when he wants to


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea I never thought of that..what WOULD you breed him with? hes so big id be scared for the momma. I know Napoleon would kill me in my sleep if I bred her to such a big boy Hahahaa. It would have to be a bigger breed of hog, plus age. He is cute though. How much food does he eat?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

a large bowl full of food a night plus as much live food as we give him. he also gets a tiny bit of wet catfood quite a bit coz we feed the cat right near him and he sticks his little nose out


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, he's a big boy! I can't imagine having to deal with a 900 gram hedgehog with a temper. :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love Pharaoh! Those ears are stunning!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing pics of him, he's is very stunning


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow..that is an amazing and impressive looking hedgie.

I feel much better about Gin's 550 gram behind lol






*Side question, I thought APH were the only legal hedgies in the US? I know Tenrecs are legal in some states...what about the long-eared hedgies?


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

pammie said:


> he was eating a budgie egg in that pic, a friend gave me a couple and he loved them. couldnt get em again.
> 
> yeah he is VERY agressive not like the aph you cant really handle him he charges at you like a bull and bites hard but he will happily take food from your fingers. he does have quite a sweet side to him when he wants to


Dare I ask how you get his nails done? lol

That one picture of him with the egg, totally looks like a hedgie crossed with a bat. So adorable


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh wow, isn't he cool looking! :3 I love his ears. <3


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried quail eggs? Since he loved those budgie eggs. I've always seen quail eggs in asian type food markets, so that might be something worth trying.


----------

